
Facebook App | Share your Stock Portfolios With Your Friends - stockalicious
http://apps.facebook.com/stockalicious
======
stockalicious
Hey guys, we have just released our facebook app. If you invest in stocks, do
give us a try out.

You can compare your portfolio's performance against the market and you can
also keep track of your facebook friends' latest portfolio transactions. So
you know exactly what your friends just bought or sold recently.

It's alpha version really. So there might be bugs and all. If you encounter
any bugs and have any suggestions, do contact me via Facebook or nospam [at]
stockalicious [.] com

Screenshot of the app:
<http://www.facebook.com/apps/application.php?id=2374170837>

